

Internet Explorer with WebGL - mariuz
http://mrdoob.com/lab/javascript/threejs/ie/

======
0Y5T
Internet Explorer 9 is a fast, sturdy and very responsive browser. After
mocking the product, and never really using it for over a decade, I am almost
tempted to about to make it my default. Never ever thought I'd think of it as
something clutter-free and reliable.

------
MattBearman
Well played sir, well played

------
RoryH
Ahhhh, now I get it :-)

------
skrebbel
I don't get it. A gray empty screen?

~~~
AlexFromBelgium
Perhaps you're using the browser in question

~~~
mrdoob2
I bet he's just trying to troll the troller :)

------
ORioN63
I see what you did there :P

------
adamcollingburn
Too... much... Irony!

------
AlexFromBelgium
IT'S A TRAP !!

